# VHT Special 6



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

This seems like a really great deal!

Here's what you get for $179 USD.

I hope they sell these in Canada.

VHT AV-SP1-6 Special 6 Electric Guitar Amplifier Amp Head

Hand-wired 6 Watts 
One 6V6 Output Tube
One 12AX7 Preamp Tube
Volume and Tone Controls
Footswitchable Boost Mode
High/Low Power Switch
4, 8, and 16 Ohm Speaker Jacks
Mod-Friendly Eyelet-type Board

[youtube]JYg0_89eRR8[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Huh. So this is what they're doing with the VHT label. Still wonder what when down there and why Freyette left the name behind.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Very cool sounding, I'm hoping they come to Canada as well!


----------



## moyjem (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,Can you sell for 150 and send me to Quebec tnks


----------



## steve_rolfeca (Feb 28, 2011)

moyjem said:


> Hello,Can you sell for 150 and send me to Quebec tnks


I thought you were already in Quebec?

;-0


----------

